# adding a bimini



## timangiel (Sep 8, 2006)

My wife and I love our boat but sometimes the sun is a little much to take. We would like to add a bimini but I have no idea how to begin. I have looked around the internet but all of the biminis Ihave seen are shown on power boats. Is there a difference between the biminis used on power boats and the ones on sailboats? I am sure my back stay would have to pass through it. Where is the recommended place to buy? The boat is a '79 S2 8.0B if it makes a difference.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi timangiel

I can't answer your post/question exactly.... but I just wanted to share a little bit about what I learned having just bought a boat with a bimini.

It's a love hate relationship. For me.. there is nothing more frustrating than looking up and not being able to see my sails from the helm, except through a small little window... ghrrrrrr 

The other problem is mine isn't easily "collapsable" (is that a word?) so when I go out racing I have to unzip and remove and un-screw... it's like a 10min process to break down and a 20 min to re-set up. (Tools, small screws and everything... holy crap!) 

However, I can't imagine sitting in the sun now in the summer without one. It saves the skin on the top of my head! Very...very nice... 

So.. If I were to order one custom made I'd get a big window in the top with a flap that covers it. ....and.... one that has thumb screws and is designed to fold up.

As far as "who" ....I'd start with a phone call to North Sails...but again, I'm sure there will be *way* more (and probably better) recommendations than that from our super-informative membership here on SN. 

North probably doesn't make the frame and such.. but I'm sure they could recommend someone...

Hope that at least gives you a little bit of help...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Where are you located? There is probably a decent sailboat canvas person within a reasonable distance of you, unless you're in EBF.

This past weekend, I went out for the first time in several years without the bimini up... and got pretty well roasted by the summer sun. It makes a huge difference in the comfort of the cockpit.

I'd also second getting one made with a window and zippered cover for the window, since being able to see the telltales is a good thing—but sometimes shade is much more necessary.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Hay!

EBF ain't that bad! We got a Wal-Mart now!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We love our bimini...especially on a 100 degree chesapeake day where you can bake your brains out,,,and it is quite versitile as it can be folded in seconds.

Let me try and describe it. 3 bow.All when folded rest on the backstay. Two bows inside. One on the outside. Canvas is simple.Three tubes attached to the bimini camvas with zippers to close the tube around its bow . One tube for each bow which sits inside the zipped casnvas tube attached to the canvass of the bimini. 

The Bimini Piece between the last bow inside the back stay and the tube outside the backstay has a 2 zippers. Both zippers start 1/2 the way down each bowand meet at the backstay with the backstay sticking through the canvas. 

The bimini has 4 web straps which hang from the four corners and attach to the toe rail ( Two at the stern corners and two almost all the way when the cabin begins, giving rigidity when the bows are let out. To fold the bows all you do is release the straps, fold the bows leaning against the backstay. , and wrap the straps around the material and bows upper portions and clip. We even have a cover piece to use should we decide to keep the Bimini up for a long time. The window has 4 snaps and rolls. We also have a wind instryument so we rarely look up, plus we can read the sails tell tales for proper shaping.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Bimini photo wanted*

Chef2 sail
Your Bimini sounds perfect. can we see a photo of your boat that shows the Bimini up close.

Thanks,

WDNSail


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Biminis are generally custom made for sailboats, I guess if you own a large volume boat, say a Catalina 30, some big canvas builders may have stock biminis, which would still need to be fit on the boat.

For your boat, you should get some quotes from local canvas people, but you should be thinking $1000+.

I also attest to the value of a bimini on a hot day, it really makes a full day in the sun much more comfortable, well worth the money.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

We love our bimini. I think that it's the same as Chef2's. See the attached link to see photos of the configuration. It stows against the backstay in seconds. I agree that it's a pain not being able to see the main, but it beats roasting on the Chesapeake. I built it last year and it's not that hard to do if you take your time. Only cost about $250. I used RiRi zippers that are UV resistant and have a 5 year warranty.

VICTORIA'S Bimini


----------



## Queequeg (Sep 12, 2003)

*Bimini On the Cheap*

I have a Ranger 33 and did not want to spend the $ for a custom bimini. I bought a standard one from Overton's for a few hundred, it was Sunbrella and came with the cover. You can cut the poles to adjust the size a bit. I am able to have it up when sailing and the boom clears it easily. It is perfect at anchor, I also bought some bimini clips which are cheap and allow you to attach other covers to the bimini.


----------



## negrini (Apr 2, 2008)

Tim, regardless where you are, take a look on web and give Jim a call there. They really understand sailboats biminis and will be able to provide you tips you'd never consider.

http://www.customcanvasofcharleston.com/

...... enjoy !!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I bought all my materials cheap at the local boat salvage place. The bimini itself was almost brand new off a 1988 Sunrunner, way too wide, but perfect length, so I had a friend of mine cut and sew it narrower. I bought most of the fittings at the same place, and recycled the bows to my own desires. Whole thing is removable in seconds (pinned, not screwed). It was solid as a rock, until a small tropical storm came through and I was out of town... If I can find some pics of it I'll post them. Total cost was somewhere around $150.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

You can certainly have one custom made for your boat but cost may be more than what you want to spend. An off-the-shelf one made by someone like Taylor will be much less ($200-300) but will come with an aluminum frame and nylon fittings, not stainless steel. That said I got +10 years of good service out of one and recently replaced it with another. You just need to take some measurements and find one that fits.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

This link is for an off-the-shelf bimini but they offer a stainless steel upgrade for $200 extra. This is the company I plan on using.

Bimini top, boat top and boat accessory


----------



## timangiel (Sep 8, 2006)

Freesail99, do those biminis fold up if you want to be in the sun?, and how do you get the backstay to pass through, do you just modify it a bit? The price is right, I would rather not spend $1k+ on a custom job, but at this point I haven't completely ruled it out either. I am in the Buffalo NY area.

Thanks to everyone who replied, many good thoughts.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Timangiel, I really don't know if they fold up or not. Why not give the company a call or drop them an email, as I would now like to know the answer to that question, myself. (g)

I did see one in person and the frames seem very well made and the fact that you can get them in stainless, puts them a couple of steps up over, Taylor.


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

If you are planning to keep the boat any length of time and you're in salt, you would do well with the stainless bows. Much stronger and holds up well in salt.


----------



## davideureka (Jul 19, 2007)

just replaced our canvas for 380 dollars only difrance from power boat ones is the zipper for he back stay


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Sabreman,

Our biminis are identical. Not sure i see it in your picture we have a third bow for support o the center and a window


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

We wouldn't be without our bimini. Ours is very similar to Sabreman's, with an insert that attaches via zippers between the dodger and bimini while at anchor.

The one thing I'd change on ours -- and most biminis I've seen -- is that I would not mount the feet of the bimini frame on the cockpit coamings or side deck. Instead, I would mount them to the forward end of the stern pulpit, to get them off the deck (clutter) and avoid putting additional holes in the deck. You can see an example of what I'm trying to describe here:

1994 31' Pacific Seacraft * ONE OWNER SINCE NEW* Cockpit photo


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Some thoughts*

Here is an old picture of our Bimini (only decent one I could find). It is set up as Chef2sail describes his.










However, if you have it made or make it yourself *forget the straps*...I HATE them...they SUCK!!!!!!!. They don't last but maybe a season, get in the way when you go forward, etc etc. Go with *rigid adjustable struts*. As soon as I can I plan to redo this on ours. See here: Struts for Dodger and Bimini Frames - Rigid & Assembled Struts While your at the Sailrite website check out all the info they have on the topic.

I would also recommend the window in the Bimini, and with the cover. Not only does the cover provide a little more shade but should also be used when you stow the Bimini to protect the vinyl window from backstay chafe

Heres the Bimini in the stowed position, in about 30 seconds (sorry Craig, yours needs an upgrade ) BTW...this photo is the day we took delivery of her...what an awesome day that was...dreams do come true


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

T37Chef said:


> However, if you have it made or make it yourself *forget the straps*...I HATE them...they SUCK!!!!!!!. They don't last but maybe a season, get in the way when you go forward, etc etc. Go with *rigid adjustable struts*. As soon as I can I plan to redo this on ours. See here: Struts for Dodger and Bimini Frames - Rigid & Assembled Struts While your at the Sailrite website check out all the info they have on the topic.


T37,

Nice boat!

I think the practicality of the strap arrangement may depend on the particular boat's configuration. Ours, for instance, do not impede ingress or egress from the cockpit in any way. They secure to stainless eyes at the top of the stern and port/starbord boarding gets respectively, so they are off the deck and out of the way.

Also, the strap material on our bimini has proven exceptionally resilient. I would guess it is over ten years old and shows no sign of degradation. Unless the struts you mentioned can be easily broken down/folded, I think we'd stick with the straps since we stow our bimini and cover it with the boot when not in use. How else would the crumbs in the cockpit ever get cleaned, if not by the rain?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Good point John, the current arrangement with the straps doesn't work well for me on our boat  

I am not certain, but I believe that the struts fold when you want to break it down for stowage.

And where are you getting those straps from? I have purchased 3 sets now from West Marine, its one of things I seem to have accepted as crap


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

T37Chef said:


> And where are you getting those straps from? I have purchased 3 sets now from West Marine, its one of things I seem to have accepted as crap


I've never had to purchase replacements, they are original to the bimini, which predates by many years our ownership of the boat. So I don't know where they came from, but they appear to be standard webbing.

I'm not too surprised that the WM versions are not holding up well. They have been sourcing a lot of gear from "east asia" that is not living up to claims of UV resistance, etc. I've had to return several products that were toast in just one season, which had been purchased to replace previous items that served for many many years.

Give us a report if you try those struts.


----------



## douglaskjensen (Sep 26, 2002)

*Bimini*

Check out Overtons.com The quality is good, the price is right, and they have a bunch of sizes to choose from. You can certainly go out and have one custom made but I think that is a waist of money.

Biminis come in lots of sizes (length, width, and height). We purchased one that was 30 to 36 inches high , 5 feet long, and 78 inches wide. Probably # 29787 I would get sunbrella and if I were to do it again, I would get one that is 6 feet long. After I ordered it, I discovered I could move the attachment point for the main sheet farther forward on the boom. It did not go straight up from the lower attachment point. Not sure why but moving has not caused any problems. Longer bimini, more shade.

Usually you can cut the height of the binini down somewhat by cutting the main support post down. That is why they are listed as a range from 30 to 36 inches.

We also mounted the bimini on 4 foot slides. We can position the bimini far back and shade most of the cockpit leaving about 2 feet of sun forward. We can move it 1 foot forward and still sail. When we are at anchor or in a slip, we can move it all the way forward and extend the living space of the cabin into the cockpit. This is important because we sail a 26S foot MacGregor sailboat. The boat has a poptop that raises and gives more head space. there is also a cover that goes over the raised poptop that can keep out the rain. The bimini overlaps the raised poptop and makes a larger area protected from rain. Kind of like a front porch on a house.

I mounted the slides on the outside of the hull rather than on the top of the seat back. The bimini flexes enough to it really doesn't matter if the base is 65 inches wide or 78 inches wide. Attaching the slide was a challenge because I could not gain access to the inside of the boat at that point and the fiberglass is rather thin there. I will get better access when I install some cockpit speakers in the seat backs and then I can reinforce the attachments with some backing plates.

We are very happy with the installation and the only thing I would change is the length but one of the people who sails likes to sit in the sun a lot so I might get over ruled on that one anyway.

Douglas Jensen
Jemardo II
MacGregor 26S
Hopkins, MN


----------



## westerly33 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey guys, what about bimini for a ketch? Are there any inventive minds out here?

Regards.
Alexei


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

By any chance, is it a center cockpit ketch??? If not, you're going to have some problems with the mizzen more likely than not. Do you have a photo of the boat's profile?


westerly33 said:


> Hey guys, what about bimini for a ketch? Are there any inventive minds out here?
> 
> Regards.
> Alexei


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

westerly33 said:


> Hey guys, what about bimini for a ketch? Are there any inventive minds out here? Regards.Alexei


Mine is very small due to the cockpit configuration but it helps. The only "invention" I did was to have a foot trimmed off the mizzen to raise the boom for head clearance. Click on my username/public profile for another picture.


----------



## westerly33 (Aug 1, 2007)

This is my boat. Any suggestions how to make a bimini?

Regards.
Alexei


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

*alexei*

i think you are stuck with one of these


----------



## westerly33 (Aug 1, 2007)

I have too many shrouds around the cockpit, cannot use this.


----------



## westerly33 (Aug 1, 2007)

I have to stuck with this.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think you could do it... but you'd need a true artisan to execute the creation. The mizzen boom is high enough that it isn't really a problem. There'd have to be a gap for the mainsheet to pass through...but it is certainly doable...not simple or straightforward, but doable.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

sailingdog said:


> There'd have to be a gap for the mainsheet to pass through.


I don't think you would want to try to include the mainsheet area in the bimini coverage because even if you don't have a traveller the gap needed for all the possible angles of the mainsheet would negate any shade gained. Mine folds forward (although we never bother) against the mizzen mast. If you wanted an extra few inches of coverage between the mizzen and mainsheet the forward bow could go there (I had another shroud in the way so didn't) and a zippered slit could be incorporated like most people have to do for backstays because at least that is stationary. I think the real showstopper could be the angle of your shrouds. If they come inward and leave you with only a couple feet of free space above your heads you wouldn't end up with much coverage. Mine is attached to the cockpit seat backs which looks like it might work for you. Get a good canvas guy $$$$ out there and see what he has to say. Thurstons of Bristol RI did mine and as long as I ignore the obscene amount I paid for that little scrap of shade I'm happy with it  Since it ended up so small I also had zippered plastic sun screens made to extend the 'semi-shaded' area when not sailing..... what the heck it's only money


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

My original cover was shot. 

I redid it with that green garden shade stuff.

It provides about 50% shade and I can see right through it and it seems invisible to the breeze.

Very easy on the eyes and it comes down further on the sides for more shade.

It does not flutter or make a sound in heavy winds but it won't stop a bit of rain. 

Rick


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

By gap, I meant that the bimini would have to stop aft of the mainsheet, and there would be a gap between what the dodger covered and what the bimini covered.

I take it you wouldn't recommend Thurstons unless someone were independently wealthy, due to the way they bent you over for your mizzen bimini. 



christyleigh said:


> I don't think you would want to try to include the mainsheet area in the bimini coverage because even if you don't have a traveller the gap needed for all the possible angles of the mainsheet would negate any shade gained. Mine folds forward (although we never bother) against the mizzen mast. If you wanted an extra few inches of coverage between the mizzen and mainsheet the forward bow could go there (I had another shroud in the way so didn't) and a zippered slit could be incorporated like most people have to do for backstays because at least that is stationary. I think the real showstopper could be the angle of your shrouds. If they come inward and leave you with only a couple feet of free space above your heads you wouldn't end up with much coverage. Mine is attached to the cockpit seat backs which looks like it might work for you. Get a good canvas guy $$$$ out there and see what he has to say. Thurstons of Bristol RI did mine and as long as I ignore the obscene amount I paid for that little scrap of shade I'm happy with it  Since it ended up so small I also had zippered plastic sun screens made to extend the 'semi-shaded' area when not sailing..... what the heck it's only money


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

sailingdog said:


> I take it you wouldn't recommend Thurstons unless someone were independently wealthy, due to the way they bent you over for your mizzen bimini.


Well... I don't want to go on record as putting Thurstons on any "not recommended" list. Excellent Work and Good Service - Top Dollar for a Top Quality product built any way you want it...... but just be prepared for some serious sticker shock  $$$$ 
Mmmm..... since my fair skinned wife who is the major breadwinner absolutly wanted the bimini..... does that make me "Independently Wealthy"


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

NO, that just means you got pre-approved for the major expenditure... 

Actually, I don't mind paying a reasonable price for good service and products... However, some marine vendors seem to think their products are made of gold and charge accordingly, when they're really gold-plated.



christyleigh said:


> Well... I don't want to go on record as putting Thurstons on any "not recommended" list. Excellent Work and Good Service - Top Dollar for a Top Quality product built any way you want it...... but just be prepared for some serious sticker shock  $$$$
> * Mmmm..... since my fair skinned wife who is the major breadwinner absolutly wanted the bimini..... does that make me "Independently Wealthy"*


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

10 years ago I had a bimini made in Florida for my O'day 28 which was in Missouri. I had it made 7x7 54 inches high with a double-ended zipper in the back section, which allowed for the backstay. It cost me less than 600 including frame, cover, a zippered boot to cover it when folded, and freight to get it here. I don't remember Pete's company name, but have it at home. PM if you want me to hunt it up. His price was reasonable because there is a LOT of boat canvas companies in Florida and competition drives prices down. I think they all use illegal immigrants from Cuba to cut labor costs. On the Endeavour, I have a big bimini, dodger, and a zip in piece to go between them when I am motoring or at the dock. The whole thing is about 8x16 and custom made high enough I can stand under it (I'm 6-6) and although it cost near three K, it's worth it's weight in gold! The gal who made it is nearly 70, started in the upholstery business, added a line of custom powerboat bimini's. She had never made a dodger, designed it from my advice and photo's I clipped from Yachtworld.com! Any good seamstress can do it IF they have a really heavy-duty sewing machine. Plans and materials are available from Sailrite.com. They even sell the support frames, jointed for shipping purposes.


----------



## JimGrier2015 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have a SS frame for my Bimini top for a 1993 Beneteau First 310, It is 7' length and 6' wide. It has a curved top portion. I can send photo. Yes it requires splits for back stays (two). I am looking for sunbrella fabric in natual canvass color.

I may be reached at [email protected] - Jim Grier.


----------



## JimGrier2015 (Aug 11, 2015)

JimGrier2015 said:


> I have a SS frame for my Bimini top for a 1993 Beneteau First 310, It is 7' length and 6' wide. It has a curved top portion. I can send photo. Yes it requires splits for back stays (two). I am looking for sunbrella fabric in natual canvass color.
> 
> I may be reached at [email protected] - Jim Grier.


I have a SS frame for my Bimini top for a 1993 Beneteau First 310, It is 7' length and 6' wide. It has a curved top portion. I can send photo. Yes it requires splits for back stays (two). I am looking for sunbrella fabric in natual canvass color.

I may be reached at [email protected] - Jim Grier.[/QUOTE]


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

I think a well made bimini or dodger is worth every penny. do not skimp on the hardware... I had mine made with all SS fittings and custom top to go around the stays... it has a clear panel for visibility which is unzipped when needed... plus the bimini looks great on a sailboat.

Here is ours...


----------



## goat (Feb 23, 2014)

JimGrier2015 said:


> I have a SS frame for my Bimini top for a 1993 Beneteau First 310, It is 7' length and 6' wide. It has a curved top portion. I can send photo. Yes it requires splits for back stays (two). I am looking for sunbrella fabric in natual canvass color.
> 
> I may be reached at [email protected] - Jim Grier.


The OP has probably found a bimini or given up since posting seven years ago.

goat


----------

